# Government says to plan for Nuclear fallout



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Last night on NBC news they said the government will start educating our school children in proper proceedures in case of nucular attack. Also suggested the American public should check into fallout shelters. My hubby and I just looked at each other, where did that come from? Then this morning I was reading the news and N Korea has said they would retaliate against S Korea next time with nucular weapons. I suggest we keep a close eye on things and get prepared for something ugly.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Clarice said:


> Last night on NBC news they said the government will start educating our school children in proper proceedures in case of nucular attack. Also suggested the American public should check into fallout shelters. My hubby and I just looked at each other, where did that come from? Then this morning I was reading the news and N Korea has said they would retaliate against S Korea next time with nucular weapons. I suggest we keep a close eye on things and get prepared for something ugly.


N.Korea may have them, but we know how to deliver them, they're all talk looking for another hand out, all the dictators around the world saw the pictures of Saddam coming out of that spider hole and that is something that they don't want.Keep the public scared while the government keeps slipping in new laws to take away more of your right til you have none.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

The Little Man With The Bad Hair should realise, even in his madness, that the moment he launches a nuke, we ROCK HIS WORLD bigtime. His regime comes to a firey end then. Even he must know that. 

If we can keep China and Russia out this tiff between the Koreas, and keep ourselves out of it too, let them battle it out themselves, the SK's can whip the little dude.

If the Big Dogs get into it, then yeah, we got problems bigtime!


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Some people are ready to die for their country. Does a kamikaze pilot or a suicide bomber think he's coming home for supper?


----------



## wildman800 (Oct 17, 2008)

I've had my garage prepped to act as a Fallout Shelter for many years. Walking into my garage, one would think it's a typical overflowing garage.

In about 6-12 hours, I can shift some things into the house, throw a bunch of stuff out to the curb, have both garage doors and windows sealed, have a filtered air supply system (with electric fan and manual power) installed, CO2 removal piping installed, run antenna wires, set up beds from the house, have a passive communications station set up, kitchen and bathroom set up, and have a food and water supply ready.

The real secret is not to be in a target area. The problem with a Nuke Bomb Shelter is primarily the air supply. One can bring in filtered air but that air maybe at a temperature of 3,000 - 5,000 degrees F. Outside of the Target Area, the air temp will be normal and any protection is better than no protection.

I suggest everyone read "Nuclear War Survival Skills" and make their own plans.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

nj_m715 said:


> Some people are ready to die for their country. Does a kamikaze pilot or a suicide bomber think he's coming home for supper?


 I wonder how many kamikaze pilots knew that if they didn't fly, they would be the length of their head shorter in no time.the same with the SB, in countries that tell them to do such a thing, do they really have a choice, even in Nazi Germany, the smart soldiers that wanted to quit and go home had the SS in back of them to kill them if they went the other way


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Has anyone found this video on the internet, I would like to watch it. Cant find it anywhere.


----------

